# 55 gallon aqarium



## dasc15 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon aquarium and I'm wondering how many mice would fit comfortably in it? Also if anyone has some cute house ideas, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Depends on measurements


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

floor space is more important than depth  and mice love old cardboard boxes as houses and chew toys


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm sure dasc15 has found an answer to the question already, but it could be useful for somebody else looking for the same information. A standard 55 gallon aquarium is 48 x 13 x 21 in inches or 121.9 x 33.0 x 53.3 in centimeters. That is a large amount of space for little meeces. How many mice would fit in that depends largely upon the age of the mice and your own opinion of ethics. Some breeders could put 30+ mice in there but some pet owners 10 or even less. It all falls onto what you feel is best for the mice. I hope somebody finds this helpful.


----------

